# Brady a special needs sweet boy



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Awww. He is so sweet Kimberly. I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a sweet boy. I had a eskie in the past that had neurological problems from abuse from a previous home. I love the little prancing that he did. I hope that Brady will find his furever home here.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What a beautiful little boy. I pray that he gets the perfect home like he deserves!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> What a sweet boy. I had a eskie in the past that had neurological problems from abuse from a previous home. I love the little prancing that he did. I hope that Brady will find his furever home here.


thanks, yes the prancing sets him apart, but as soon as people find 
out that the prancing is due to neur. issues no one is interested.
Yet his breeder is again producing puppies!
I to hope Brady will find his forever home here.

Thanks Becky and Charlie06, he is sweet and beautiful

Brady will have a home with our rescue (Gladwin) until a forever
home can be found.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Goldrocksmom- Does Brady have any other symptoms from the neurological problem?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a good looking boy. Hope he finds just the right loving home.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hey Goldrocksmom- Does Brady have any other symptoms from the neurological problem?


Hi Jellybean's mom,
no, had two very small siezures when he first came here and nothing
since, very easy keeper and just needed to be understood.
Never lost body functions just rapid blinking, we said his name and
he came right out of them.
Really likes quiet time and gentle loving.
Loves his toys like all the others and gets along with everyone.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man I wish I could take him.

Hooch


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Man I wish I could take him.
> 
> Hooch


me too!! I would in a heartbeat but i think my dh would divorce me 
Our backyard isn't the biggest and we already have 2 dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brady*

Brady is BEAUTIFUL!!

Jen: My problem too-Ken would divorce me. We have two dogs, too!!!

Actually some people are DRAWN to Special Needs Dogs!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

what a sweet boy!! If I lived closer I'd want to take him home with me.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Brady is BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Jen: My problem too-Ken would divorce me. We have two dogs, too!!!
> 
> Actually some people are DRAWN to Special Needs Dogs!


That would be me!! drawn to special needs....
I work with special needs kids and it is sad to see some that are "thrown away" or that their parents don't appear to care about them...so i have seen the effects of neglect of special needs. 
To not be wanted and have a family to call your own is pretty sad


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Kim- let me know if yoou got my PM....


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hey Kim- let me know if yoou got my PM....


I did Have started the pm to you but not finished
were are you located?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in NJ....I know it's far, but I can't stop thinking about this guy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Courtney wants him if she sees this post I can assure you- she has neurological problems and this type of thing really breaks our hearts!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If this dog truly needs a forever home, we will consider him if no one else will. I hope Jelly Beans mom takes him! If not, we would consider it. One of we humands has neuro issues. How could we turn him away? He is beautiful. Jelly Beans mom, please help the Aqua Clara Crew from taking another dog and adopt this darling LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe if Jellybeans mom really wants him someone in between the both of you can help do a transport to get him to her. I had a feeling when I first read Jellybeans mom post about him that she would want him


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*New Jersey keeps coming up*

I have a family I am talking with regarding a puppy
and another couple from New Jersey who we will
be hopefully talking together soon, and JellyBeansmom...
I am thinking maybe New Jersey is in my future
JellyBeansmom, sorry, lost your pm I was working on
earlier, I would like you to meet him and would like for JellyBean
to meet him so let me see what I can do
Jenna you are special!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

So whats the update on this special boy that i can't get out of my mind??


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jen said:


> So whats the update on this special boy that i can't get out of my mind??


 
I know, same here. He's such a handsome boy with gorgeous coloring!!!

He acts like my Jax, a hopping and a prancing


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

He is so handsome and sounds so sweet. I wish with all my heart I could take him. Alas, I too, would be divorced. I'm going to be saying special prayers that Brady finds his special forever home.

Hugs and smoochies to you and Brady.

Julie


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Jellybean and I will hopefully be meeting Brady when Kimberly brings Miss New jersey to her forever home with Timm and Melissa. From there we will have to see what the dogs think! ;-)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Jellybean and I will hopefully be meeting Brady when Kimberly brings Miss New jersey to her forever home with Timm and Melissa. From there we will have to see what the dogs think! ;-)


That's fantastic! Oh, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! I am so excited to see what happens.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Jellybean and I will hopefully be meeting Brady when Kimberly brings Miss New jersey to her forever home with Timm and Melissa. From there we will have to see what the dogs think! ;-)


 
Awwww  that's awesome!!! He's so precious, and still has that puppy face look that totally captures ones heart


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I truly hope that he gets his forever home with you. 
Can't wait to hear how things go


----------

